# !!! ERROR: app-shells/bash-3.1_p16 failed

## golomb

Witam serdecznie

Cos sobie namieszalem w gentoo i dajac emerge -uDN world wywala mi cos takiego 

```

!!! ERROR: app-shells/bash-3.1_p16 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  bash-3.1_p16.ebuild, line 111:   Called die

```

Ktos wie co jest nie tak i co zrobic by to naprawic ?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Polin

Wklej coś więcej, samo portage Cie o tym informuje. To co wkleiłeś to nie jest komunikat błędu, ten znajduje się kilka linijek wyżej.

----------

## golomb

cos wiecej 

```

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating builtins/Makefile

config.status: creating lib/readline/Makefile

config.status: creating lib/glob/Makefile

config.status: creating lib/intl/Makefile

config.status: creating lib/malloc/Makefile

config.status: creating lib/sh/Makefile

config.status: creating lib/termcap/Makefile

config.status: creating lib/tilde/Makefile

config.status: creating doc/Makefile

config.status: creating support/Makefile

config.status: creating po/Makefile.in

config.status: creating examples/loadables/Makefile

config.status: creating examples/loadables/perl/Makefile

config.status: creating pathnames.h

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing default-1 commands

config.status: creating po/POTFILES

config.status: creating po/Makefile

config.status: executing default commands

bison -y -d ./parse.y

conflicts: 6 shift/reduce

make: *** [y.tab.c] Broken pipe

!!! ERROR: app-shells/bash-3.1_p16 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  bash-3.1_p16.ebuild, line 111:   Called die

!!! make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

komunikat ten wywala mi przy kazdym emerge

----------

## pancurski

to zapodaj jeszcze 

```
emerge --info
```

co do basha, to jest nowsza wersja stabilna, niz ta którą probujesz zainstalować

----------

## golomb

emerge info 

```

 emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-20050130, glibc-2.3.5-r1, 2.6.14-pp3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14-pp3 i686 AMD Athlon(tm)

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13

Last Sync: Fri, 22 Sep 2006 17:50:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -02-pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/qmail/alias /var/qmail/control /var/vpopmail/domains /var/vpopmail/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -02-pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo ""

LINGUAS=""

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org./gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow X arts berkdb bitmap-fonts bonobo cairo cdr cli crypt cups dbus decss directfb dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds elibc_glibc emboss encode evo fam firefox fortran gb gd gdbm gif gnome gpg gpm gstreamer gtk guile hal input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog jpeg jpilot kernel_linux lcms ldap libg++ libwww lm_sensors lvm mad mikmod mitshm mmx mozilla mp3 mpeg ncurses nptl nptlonly ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pda pdflib perl png postgres ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection ruby sdl session slang snmp spell spl ssl tcl tcpd tex tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ati video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_cyrix video_cards_dummy video_cards_fbdev video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_i810 video_cards_imstt video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_nsc video_cards_nv video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_via video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo vorbis win32codecs xface xfs xml xorg xv zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## sarven

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -02-pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" 

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -02-pipe" 
```

Przed "-pipe" brakuje spacji i nie "-zerodwa" a -O2 (przez "O" jak optymalizacja)

Oprócz tego po GENTOO_MIRRORS masz podwójny cudzysłów.

A tak na marginesie.. może wypadałoby zrobić emerge --sync i troche zaktualizować systemik?  :Wink: 

----------

## golomb

Poprawilem to co napisales i dalej mam ten sam blad .

A z emerge sync tez sie cos popsulo bo staje na 

receiving file list ...

----------

## pancurski

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-20050130, glibc-2.3.5-r1, 2.6.14-pp3 i686)

```

co to za dziwna wersja gcc ?

----------

## golomb

pewnie dosyc stara system ten byl instalowany z linux+ extra z 2005 roku. (Gentoo Linux2005.1)

----------

## pancurski

tak myslalem, chyba najlepiej bedzie zainstalować od nowa wersje 2006.1 wg handbooka, albo próbowac aktualizowac cały toolchain

----------

## golomb

chcialem zainstalowac nowe GCC i dostalem takie cos 

```

checking for strchr... yes

checking for strerror... yes

checking for strnlen... yes

checking for strtol... yes

checking for strtoul... yes

checking for sysconf... yes

checking for sysctl... yes

checking for sysctlbyname... no

checking for times... yes

checking for vsnprintf... yes

checking whether vsnprintf works... yes

checking whether sscanf needs writable input... no

checking for struct pst_processor.psp_iticksperclktick... no

checking sstream usability... yes

checking sstream presence... yes

checking for sstream... yes

checking for std::locale... yes

checking for suitable m4... configure: error: No usable m4 in $PATH or /usr/5bin

 (see config.log for reasons).

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/gmp-4.2.1/work/gmp-4.2.1/config.log

!!! ERROR: dev-libs/gmp-4.2.1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  gmp-4.2.1.ebuild, line 44:   Called econf '--localstatedir=/var/state/gmp' '--

disable-mpfr' '--disable-mpbsd' '--enable-cxx'

  ebuild.sh, line 540:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rel

evant.

```

jak robic te aktualizacje i czy mozliwe jest ze zabije to caly system  ?

----------

## Poe

a moze by tak inne distro? jakies bardziej łatwobralne? a skoro daaaawno nie robiles update, to naprawde warto zainteresowac sie postawieniem systemu normalnie wg, hanbooka ze stage3, raz-dwa i masz sprawny system, który potem się bez problemu aktualizuje poprzez emerge -uD world.

----------

